# Oh no, I'm out of EC-1118



## analog_kidd (Jul 27, 2013)

I mixed up a batch of Skeeter Pee this afternoon, and when I went to the fridge to get my EC-1118 yeast, I realized I was out! 

Looks like all I have left is a packet of K1-V1116 that is about 9 months old, and a sad packet of Montrachet, that is probably a year and a half old. Both have been stored in the fridge since I bought them. From my notes, looks like the K1-V1116 withstands a bit higher alcohol content, plus mine is fresher, so it looks like that is what I'll be using.

Has anyone else used this strain before on Skeeter Pee?


----------



## Julie (Jul 27, 2013)

Actually I don't use yeast on my skeeter pee, I just use the slurry but the 1116 is a good workhorse, it should work well in your sp.z


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 27, 2013)

I have to think that if you whip the pee daily to add oxygen/release preservatives, just about any type of yeast will work. Do keep us informed. 

On another SP/DB note, I've grown lazy and just invert a 10# bag 'o sugar. As long as my hydrometer reads somewhere in the 13% potential alcohol range, I'm happy.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 27, 2013)

I used some d-47 or is it DH? either way I used it and it worked pretty well for my skeeter.... however, I would use ec-1118 if available..


----------



## Rampage4all (Jul 28, 2013)

Got more wine fermenting? Use wine theif pull some from the bottom of you other wine


----------



## analog_kidd (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, I pitched the K1-V1116 on Sunday, and here it is two days later and my SP is off to the races. We'll see how it progresses. I noticed there is no froth building up, but plenty of CO2 bubbles popping from the surface.


----------



## analog_kidd (Aug 5, 2013)

It's been a full week and a day since pitching the yeast. I started at 1.08 and it is at 1.03 today. I've had SP batches go quicker, but I'm not complaining. It's steadily progressing. As a matter of fact, yesterday I added the 2nd bottle of lemon juice and the extra nutrient and energizer, and I think it picked up some pace.

One thing I noticed is that there is very little froth build up. When I take of the fermenter lid, there is just a very little bit of small foam bubbles. It doesn't even cover the whole surface. There is a lot of little popping micro drops that shoot up from the surface, but they don't leave any residue.


----------



## analog_kidd (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, my Skeeter Pee with K1-V1116 yeast finally fermented dry. It took about two full weeks to go from 1.085 to .995, which is a little bit longer than normal (although my last one with EC-1118 took almost a month, but that was an anomoly).

The one thing I noticed about this yeast is that it was not very frothy at all. I had a very fine layer of small bubbles on the surface, but never any of the big bubbles. The good side of that was that it never got messy.

I would definitely use it again, but think I'll stick with the EC-1118, just because it goes quicker.


----------



## jpsmithny (Aug 11, 2013)

You may find that you'll get more fruit characteristic with a slower fermentation so don't discount it just on that alone. Make sure you take notes and let us know how it tastes.


----------

